# Same kits Different names.



## airrat (Mar 25, 2006)

Since seeing Rob's question in introductions I thought to start a thread seeing if we can get a list together.

lets start with just kits and bushings that will work for similiar kits. 
I will try to keep updating as people post known combinations.


*known kits with same bushings:*
_Jr Gents and Jr Statesmen 

Polaris and Atlas

El Grande and Churchill

Cigar kits for CSUSA and Berea_

*Same kits different names:
BEREA:................WOODCRAFT:*

_Sierra...............Wallstreet II

Baron..................Navigator

El Presidente...........Robusto

Elegant American.....Hart Double Twist

Flat Top American.....Classic American_

=========================
*BEREA....................CSUSA*

_Atlast..................Patriot

El Grande...............Ligero _
(Although CUSUA shows a different drill size for the Ligero, but I think it is only about .02 difference - Fangar)


----------



## gerryr (Mar 25, 2006)

Correct about that.  Cigar bushings are interchangeable for Berea and CSUSA cigar kits.


----------



## woodmanplus (Mar 25, 2006)

I am glad to see this thread get started.
 I buy from different places and have found problems eith interchanging kits and bushings and if you try to figure it all out by looking through 4and 5  differnet cats, you soon get crosseyed. I have added styles to my units and it is hard to keep track of all the different sizes. I have also found same named kits w/different drill sizes as well.
 Thanks again.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 25, 2006)

Are the Polaris of PSI and the Atlas of Arizona Silhouette the same? They look identical. 
Do they use the same bushings? 

This is a great thread.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />Are the Polaris of PSI and the Atlas of Arizona Silhouette the same? They look identical.
> Do they use the same bushings?
> 
> This is a great thread.


I use my Polaris bushings for my Atlas pens all the time. Same diameters.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

I have had severa requests to ad info about what bushings will fit what kits to the "giant pen list"
I will try to keep track of this thread and catch as many of them as I can. I prefer that you have actually turned the pen with the bushings. as in the Atlas being turned with Polaris Bushings above. there are many that would be a safe guess. but no guess is good anough for me if it could lead a bunch of penturners off to turn pens with the wrong bushings.


----------



## L32 (Mar 26, 2006)

Huts logo finial's fit perfectly on a CS Americana.
Huts logo clip for their round top pen fits way to loose on a Penn state designer pen.
Huts initial Finial also fits the CS Americana.
I have tried all of these!


----------



## Fangar (Mar 26, 2006)

Statesman and Gentlemens = Same bushings abd Bits.
El Grande and Churchill = Same Bushings and Bits.

BEREA:................WOODCRAFT:
Sierra...............Wallstreet II 

Baron..................Navigator 

El Presidente...........Robusto 

Elegant American.....Hart Double Twist 

Flat Top American.....Classic American

=========================
BEREA....................CSUSA
Atlast..................Patriot

El Grande...............Ligero 

(Although CUSUA shows a different drill size for the Ligero, but I think it is only about .02 difference)

Fangar


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a question about the Berea and any other cross. this is for anyone to answer. isn't the berea A Mandrel larger than the P.S.I. or CSUSA 7mm Mandrel? I have never used a Berea A Mandrel so I don't want to make the berea X with anything chnges to the list without this question answered.
Thanks


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

You saying the dimensions of the mandrel itself are bigger?  I bought a couple madrels from woodcraft and the berea bushings fit it just right.  I dont know if they could fit a bigger mandrel.  I use the same mandrel for CSUSA and the few PSI kits I have done.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Tom, I've never had the chance to check this for myself.
next problem. I don't seem to have any of the Berea Kits from the list above (fangars post) on the list. went to there web site and can't find them. probably just one more of those little nagging reasons I don't order Berea kits. don't offer them on my web site. and have made a grand total of one in over three years. the El Grande.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a Woodcraft mandrel and it works fine with CSUSA, PSI and Berea "A" bushings.


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

All my Berea kits I have gotten from BB at AS.  Their web site IMO is not as simple to navagate.

Flattops are on page 10 of their catalog.

Elegant American page 12

El Grande page 26

Funny when searching their web site I dont see Baron listed anywhere.  I don't like their site very much due to this reason.  I also could not find Sierras listed.

HOWEVER, I did find that Black acrylic blank with orange lines I made a pen out of. (I believe)


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm satisfied the P.S.I., CSUSA, and Berea A mandrel are the same animals. I always thought the A mandrel was jsut a tad larger. that comes from old Yahoo group discussions and I've always shyed away from Berea A mandrel kits because of that. Just goes to show you can't take everything you read to heart.
on that note. It is listed above that the El Grande and ligero will cross. from my list every El Grande uses the B mandrel. unless I am missing something again these will not match the CSUSA bushings due to the mandrel size difference.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel, 
If you get the bushings for El Grande at Woodcraft they are for an 'A' mandrel. Which is a useful little tip for people not wanting two mandrels. Having used the 'B' mandrel now, I like it better,it has a much sturdier feel. As far as 'A' mandrels are concerned, I have found that the WC mandrels are a little longer than the CSUSA, but I have no problems interchanging them with Berea, CSUSA, PSI kits. Perhaps there was confusion about what dimension was larger..?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

without trying to get anyone to dizzy here. 
Kevins post above would mean... The El grande Bushings from Woodcraft would work as a replacment or alternative to the Ligero bushings from CSUSA. still CSUSA Bushings would not exchange for Berea bushings for the El Grande. follow me on that thought? and is it correct?
does anyone have the order number for the Woodcraft El Grande Bushings? I've got at least 4 windos open on my computer now trying to track down a lot of this. I'm working on adding A.Z. to the pen list as well. Can I hear it from all those Berea kit lovers out there!!! once again my apologies to Bill for taking so long with getting him included. no reflection on him or his service. Basically the format of his list creates a huge pain for me. lots and lots of work. It is to his credit that he even has a list though.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 26, 2006)

The Berea 7mm Streamline is the same as the Woodcraft Toni.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Please read my post here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13616
I've gotten myself in over my head and the faster I go the behinder I get.


----------



## Fangar (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel,

The bushings for the Ligero and the El Grande are the same.  Woodcraft does not support the B Mandrel, so their bushings fit the A mandrel.  They will work for the Ligero and Churchill as well.

The part number for the bushings for Woodcraft is:

#144635

The Churchill and El Grande sold  by Woodcraft, and also sold by Arizona Silhouette, under the same names.

Phew!

[xx(]

Fangar


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Fangar, this is more complicated than even I thought it was. no wonder people have been asking for this. I always just said that P.S.I. and CSUSA where interchangable. and that every one else had there own system.


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 26, 2006)

We have a PDF file on IAP that you could gleen a great deal of info from here is the link:

http://www.penturners.org/content/bereabushings.pdf


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel I tried the same thing as you a while ago.  I just wanted to get the kits names, bushings, and drill bits from BB's list, so I could have a reference when setting up to turn.   I copied it into excel and had to do alot of resizing and such.  It still didnt come out right.  I know your frustration.  I finally ended up making binders for each maker with the instructions in them.


----------



## airrat (Mar 26, 2006)

I have never seen that before fuzzy.  is it new?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks to all that sent me versions of Bills pen list. it has been a huge help. I also managed to salvage the Pen List as a whole. I was downloading the wrong version...DUH,
Hope to have the updated list in the next week or so.


----------

